# Wilson Bernhard Langer irons HELP!



## mattshedden (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone know any information on these Wilson irons? My dad bought this set 3-SW in the 1980's for about Â£220.
I would assume by the fact that they are branded as Bernhard Langer irons they might have been some very nice irons for the time.
If anyone knows anything that would be great! I have only found one photograph online before and have not seen anything since! They still have original grips and shafts with a bit of wear and tear from being over 30 years old! For size comparison there's a photo against a Mizuno MP-30.

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0119_zps3cinvpwe.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0118_zpsmnkrqf1n.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0117_zpsmdsbdzlz.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image2_zpsotq0cxqq.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image4_zps6g9dxs7k.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image5_zps82vjifgf.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image3_zpsew0hxnrr.jpg 
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image1_zpsy2yryfck.jpg


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2017)

Can't tell you anything definite other than that Wilson produced a lot of Langer clubs while he was with them.

Your set look like a cast head with a bit of a cavity back so I'd guess they were aimed at higher handicap players and were probably at the lower price end.
If you were looking to sell them I think you'd struggle to find a buyer. My advice would be to go out and have a hit with them!


These are a higher end set and aren't selling at Â£40 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-W...739016?hash=item25dde7b1c8:g:7pMAAOSwXJNZb6nt


----------



## mattshedden (Aug 25, 2017)

These were actually the clubs I learnt to play with and I still have the odd one in my bag, very good at cutting through rough. I'm not quite good enough to consistent with them but I would love to take them out for a round and get a good score.



Crow said:



			Can't tell you anything definite other than that Wilson produced a lot of Langer clubs while he was with them.

Your set look like a cast head with a bit of a cavity back so I'd guess they were aimed at higher handicap players and were probably at the lower price end.
If you were looking to sell them I think you'd struggle to find a buyer. My advice would be to go out and have a hit with them!


These are a higher end set and aren't selling at Â£40 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-W...739016?hash=item25dde7b1c8:g:7pMAAOSwXJNZb6nt

Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Aug 25, 2017)

mattshedden said:



			These were actually the clubs I learnt to play with and I still have the odd one in my bag, very good at cutting through rough. I'm not quite good enough to consistent with them but I would love to take them out for a round and get a good score.
		
Click to expand...

Do it, and then you can tell us about the round in the Vintage Golf thread.


----------



## Ray B-H (Nov 24, 2018)

mattshedden said:



			Does anyone know any information on these Wilson irons? My dad bought this set 3-SW in the 1980's for about Â£220.
I would assume by the fact that they are branded as Bernhard Langer irons they might have been some very nice irons for the time.
If anyone knows anything that would be great! I have only found one photograph online before and have not seen anything since! They still have original grips and shafts with a bit of wear and tear from being over 30 years old! For size comparison there's a photo against a Mizuno MP-30.

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0119_zps3cinvpwe.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0118_zpsmnkrqf1n.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/IMG_0117_zpsmdsbdzlz.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image2_zpsotq0cxqq.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image4_zps6g9dxs7k.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image5_zps82vjifgf.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image3_zpsew0hxnrr.jpg
http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u433/mattshedden/image1_zpsy2yryfck.jpg

Click to expand...

I still use a set of Wilson Bernhard Langer golf clubs, the set includes 3 iron through to sand iron and a 5 wood and a 3 wood I purchased them in England in the 1980's for around 220 pounds sterling. I use a balanced face putter purched at the same time made by Wilson and a large headed titanium driver not made by Wilson I have played on average twice week in Scotland, England, France, Germany and now New Zealand for 30 years. I look after my clubs and clean them after every game. I have re-griped them four times, They still look like new with a fine bright shine on the woods. I would not change them ever, as they have served me very well. Is that any help?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 25, 2018)

^^^proper golf ðŸ‘


----------



## Ray B-H (Nov 26, 2018)

Ray B-H said:



			I still use a set of Wilson Bernhard Langer golf clubs, the set includes 3 iron through to sand iron and a 5 wood and a 3 wood I purchased them in England in the 1980's for around 220 pounds sterling. I use a balanced face putter purchased at the same time made by Wilson and a large headed titanium driver not made by Wilson I have played on average twice week in Scotland, England, France, Germany and now New Zealand for 30 years. I look after my clubs and clean them after every game. I have re-griped them four times, They still look like new with a fine bright shine on the woods. I would not change them ever, as they have served me very well. Is that any help?
		
Click to expand...

After looking at the pictures of your Wilson Bernhard Langer clubs, I would think a tin of WD40 and a piece of wire wool from the kitchen and a little hard work would bring the heads up fine. of course if they are loose on the shaft you are wasting your time. But, if that works, then re gripe them. Of course before you do this you should hit a few balls.


----------



## jason89 (Feb 1, 2019)

Of, course it's wonderful, for more information check my profile)


----------



## JMB (Sep 7, 2019)

I bought a set of Wilson Bernhard Langer clubs the same as these. Around mid 80s. I still play with them. Lovely clubs. I have tried other Wilson sets but return to my Bernard Langer set
They give me what newer sets cannot.  Balance but most of all a great feel regards feedback
They are not very forgiving true
However once you start to connect correctly consistency follows.
I retired recently
I tried to buy a set of new clubs 3-sw + a 60 + 64 degree pws. Nowadays you are lucky to find a 5 iron let alone a 3 iron
Hence despite having the money to buy a new set of clubs I am sticking with my Wilson Bernhard Langer clubs and happy to do so


----------

